# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Sucesos catastroficos en presas

## Jonasino

Cuelgo la página de una recopilación de sucesos catastróficos que encuentro interesante
http://simscience.org/cracks/advanced/mintro.html
Si está en algun otro hilo pido disculpas por anticipado, pero creo que es una buena aportación a los conocimientos de lo que a todos de este foro nos gusta

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2015),maltcof (09-feb-2015),perdiguera (11-feb-2015),sergi1907 (25-nov-2014),titobcn (11-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jonasino.

Aquí podemos ver otros casos http://rioaragon.wordpress.com/2008/...s-en-el-mundo/

Saludos

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2015),Jonasino (24-nov-2014),perdiguera (11-feb-2015),titobcn (11-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Adjunto para los interesados en profundizar en el tema un informe presentado en unas jornadas técnicas sobre laderas de embalses donde se describe todo el proceso:
8 Vaiont .pdf

Fuente: Se indica en el archivo

----------

lorena9 (29-ene-2022),titobcn (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Ésta es la presa de Taoyuan, igual ya la habéis visto.

----------

Jonasino (12-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Fréjus bajo las aguas de la presa: en plena noche, cuando ya era de noche, una ola de 40 metros de altura arrasó el valle Malpasset aguas abajo, a la ciudad de Frejus.
> 
> Temprano en el invierno de 1959, las lluvias torrenciales llegaron completa por primera vez la nueva presa Malpasset, aguas arriba de Fréjus, el sur de Francia. Cuando de repente se dio paso 2 de diciembre de 1959 en 21:13, casi 50 millones de metros cúbicos de agua barrió, destruyendo pueblos y el campo hasta el mar. Es el mayor desastre de su tipo que jamás golpeó Francia.
> 
> "De todas las estructuras construidas por manos humanas, las presas son los más mortales."
> 
> Estas son las palabras del fabricante Malpasset presa, el ingeniero André Coyne entonces presidente de la Asociación Internacional de las grandes represas y especialista indiscutible en la construcción de presas bóveda, que murió seis meses después de la catástrofe.
> 
> Una presa para el Var
> ...


Nota: la horrible traducción del frances es de San Google
La presa antes y despues del desastre


Fuente: http://ecolo.org/documents/documents.../malpasset.htm

----------

F. Lázaro (13-feb-2015),titobcn (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

> Presas de gravedad ... El tipo más común de la presa y la más antigua es la presa de gravedad. Se opone a la fuerza del agua que conserva su propia masa. Estas obras son claramente los más frágiles. El primer gran desastre causado por uno de ellos se produjo en España en el siglo 19. Construido entre 1785 y 1791 para el riego de la árida región de Murcia, Puentes presa grieta en 1802, cuando las fuertes lluvias llenan por primera vez. Seiscientas personas murieron en el accidente. Más de un siglo después, en Los Angeles en 1928, otra presa de gravedad, al parecer construida desafiando el sentido común, da, matando a 420 personas.


Gracias Jonasino por el recorte de la noticia. 
Por curiosidad, sabe alguien que presa murciana fué la que se comenta en el artículo??

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Es el embalse de Puentes cerca de Lorca.
Lo tienes en este hilo del foro:http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...eedificaci%F3n

----------

HUESITO (12-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

http://www.erroreshistoricos.com/err...ncis-1928.html
Artículo sobre la presa de San Francisco.
Antes mencionada...

----------

HUESITO (12-feb-2015),Jonasino (12-feb-2015),titobcn (11-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Durante la Segunda Guerra mundial seis presas alemanas fueron objeto de un feroz ataque por la aviación inglesa con la idea de frenar la capacidad de producción bélica pero con consecuencias nefastas para la población civil aguas abajo de las mismas.
Las presas atacadas fueron Möhne, Eder, Sorpe, Diemel, Ennepe y Lister siendo afectadas gravemente las dos primeras, muriendo más de 1.300 personas. Estos hechos ocurrieron a lo largo de 1943, bajo el nombre de “Operación Chastise” y sirvieron de base a la película bélica inglesa “Dambusters”.
El procedimiento empleado era un vuelo a baja altura portando la bomba que rebotaba sobre el agua hasta alcanzar la pared de la presa, hundiéndose y haciendo explosión.
La siguiente animación da una idea bastante aproximada del procedimiento:


La presa de Möhne antes del ataque: 

La presa Möhne después del ataque: 

La presa Eder antes del ataque: 

La presa Eder después del ataque: 

Y finalmente a las pocas horas del ataque:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0sRsXjgAyU

----------

F. Lázaro (13-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (13-feb-2015),HUESITO (13-feb-2015),REEGE (12-feb-2015),sergi1907 (13-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La presa de Teton, así llamada por el río donde se encontraba, fue una presa de tierra construida en el estado de Idaho, entre los condados de Fremont y Madisón, cuyas funciones eran proveer agua para irrigación, protección contra inundación, generación de energía eléctrica y recreación. Su construcción finalizo en Noviembre de 1975 y solo aguanto en pie hasta el 5 de Junio de 1976. Su colapso no se debió a un gran desastre natural ni a una excesiva megalomanía a la hora de concebir la estructura. En realidad fue debido a un mal diseño inicial. Algo sorprendente, ya que fue diseñada por el US Bureau of Reclamation (institución que depende del ministerio del interior de los EEUU), una autoridad mundial en el diseño y construcción de presas. En la imagen puede verse lo que queda de ella.
> Las dimensiones eran de 93m de alto aproximadamente, 940 metros de largo y un ancho de la base de 520 m. Su capacidad era de 288.954.000 m3. Su coste de construcción fue en torno a los 100 millones de dólares pero el gobierno se vio obligado a pagar unos 300 millones más en indemnizaciones debidas a los prejuicios ocasionados por la inundación posterior al colapso. El costo total de los daños provocados llego a considerarse de 2.000 millones de dólares. Finalmente, el coste en vidas se calcula en 14 personas y 13.000 cabezas de ganado. En resumen, era una presa que lo tenía todo a su favor (una institución seria y respetada tras el diseño, recursos para la correcta construcción y un lugar adecuado para su emplazamiento) para aguantar durante mucho tiempo. Sin embargo no fue así. Lo que ocurrió el día el fatídico día de Junio empezó, o mejor dicho fue detectado, ya que el problema venia de mucho antes; aproximadamente a las 7 de la mañana cuando se detectaron filtraciones en ambos estribos de roca en la orilla, aguas abajo a cierta distancia de la base de la presa. En un principio no se considero peligroso dicho suceso (aunque se siguió su evolución con interés).
> Sin embargo lo peor aún estaba por llegar. A las 9:30 se detecto humedad en el paramento aguas abajo, cerca de uno de los estribos. Dicha humedad rápidamente se convirtió en un pequeño chorro de agua (algunas informaciones dicen que entre 0.57 y 0.85 m3/s) que iba arrastrando consigo los materiales del paramento. Aquí se activaron definitivamente las alarmas dentro de las cabezas pensantes responsables. Para solucionar la situación se enviaron bulldozers para tapas la brecha. No sirvió de nada.
> Rápidamente el caudal filtrado y la cantidad de materiales arrastrados del cuerpo de la presa se fue haciendo cada vez más grande.
> 
> A las 11:15 se puso en marcha la evacuación de la gente aguas abajo y finalmente, la presa colapsa a las 11:57. Apenas dos horas y media después de detectarse la infiltración en el cuerpo de la presa y cuatro horas después de hacerse evidentes las infiltraciones por debajo de la presa, esta colapso completamente.
> Para saber las causas del desastre primero hay que conocer la estructura de la presa y para que fue concebida. Las partes de la presa de Teton eran: -Un núcleo central (1) de limos eólicos compactados en capas de 15 cm con rodillos vibratorios. Este material rellena también la gran zanja o rastrillo excavado en el valle y en los estribos de roca. -Aguas arriba y aguas abajo del núcleo se disponen dos espaldones de material granular (arena y grava) de alta permeabilidad (2), que fueron compactados a una densidad
> relativamente baja. La función principal de estas capas es evitar el arrastre del núcleo por parte del agua que trae el río. -Lo anterior descansaba sobre riolita, en las empinadas laderas del valle del río Teton. Roca volcánica, de edad terciaria, densamente fisurada con espesores de junta que variaban típicamente entre 5 y 7 cm, aunque se podían encontrar aberturas considerablemente mayores (30 cm). Esta fisuración de la riolita de las paredes del cañón del río Teton es una de las características más sobresalientes del emplazamiento. Por otra parte, en el fondo del valle se habían depositado suelos aluviales (3).
> El núcleo es de muy baja permeabilidad y es el responsable de que el agua pase al otro lado de la presa de forma muy lenta. Esto provoca que se almacene el agua restante en el lado aguas arriba de la presa. Por el contrario, los espaldones deben de ser muy permeables para dar salida rápidamente al agua que les llegue. Además, estos espaldones impiden que la fuerza del agua se lleve el material del núcleo, que como se ha dicho antes es el que retiene realmente dicho líquido. Debajo del espaldón de aguas abajo (en la base de la presa) se suele colocar un sistema de desagüe que ayude a la evacuación segura del flujo de agua que pasa por el núcleo y llega a dicho espaldón.
> Los estudios que se realizaron tras el colapso dieron varias teorías pero lo más probable es que la presa fallase debido a que en algún punto del estribo donde se inicio el fallo, la pantalla de impermeabilización (núcleo) fuese permeable. Esto permitió al flujo de agua circular a través de la presa y provoco la pequeña horadación de la presa que se ha visto en las primeras imágenes. Según fluía el agua, esta iba arrastrando más material y según iba arrastrándose más material del cuerpo de la presa, iba aumentando el flujo de agua. Era un proceso que se retroalimentaba y que explica por que los bulldozers no pudieron tapar la brecha. Otra teoría dice que la presa colapsó debido a las tensiones generadas al hacerse el pequeño conducto inicial. Dichas tensiones fueron agrandando el hueco por el que circulaba el agua a través de la presa. Lo cierto es que los limos eólicos secos son un material frágil, por lo que esta hipótesis es posible. De hecho, ambas hipótesis son compatibles y el colapso pudo venir por ambas razones al mismo tiempo. Finalmente un último detalle que ayudo. La presa de Teton no tenía ningún sistema de desagüe bajo el espaldón de aguas abajo. Dicho elemento puede no ser necesario por cálculo pero hubiese ayudado mucho a evitar el fallo de haber estado presente. Así pues la presa de Teton fue un fiasco de la ingeniería, un desastre económico y una tragedia para los habitantes de las poblaciones cercanas. Sin embargo las lecciones aprendidas de ella han sido muy útiles para el diseño de presas posteriores. Siendo el detalle más inmediato la inclusión del sistema de drenaje a la hora de diseñar una presa de tierra así como el endurecimiento de las normativas de cálculo y diseño de presas en todo el mundo.




GRANDES ERRORES.pdf

Fuente: http://ing-genius.blogspot.com.es/20...-presa-de.html

----------

embalses al 100% (08-nov-2015),F. Lázaro (13-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (13-feb-2015),HUESITO (13-feb-2015),perdiguera (14-feb-2015),sergi1907 (13-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Me parece que ya se ha puesto en el foro, pero por si alguien no lo ha visto... ya que hablas en el mensaje anterior de ella Jonasino.

----------

aberroncho (14-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (14-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (13-feb-2015),HUESITO (14-feb-2015),Jonasino (13-feb-2015),perdiguera (14-feb-2015),willi (14-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parece que ya se ha puesto en el foro, pero por si alguien no lo ha visto... ya que hablas en el mensaje anterior de ella Jonasino.


Chico boquete...  :EEK!:

----------


## Jonasino

> La presa de Tous se desmoronó al no poder abrirse las compuertas de los aliviaderos. Es un hecho objetivo y ésta fue la causa de que los 120 millones de metros cúbicos de agua embalsada sa- lieran por la presa a gran velocidad y agravaran las inundaciones en los pueblos aguas abajo del pantano. Y así lo declara probado la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, que considera acreditado que el cau- dal máximo de entrada al embalse no su- peró los 7.800 metros cúbicos por segundo y esta cantidad hubiera podido ser absorbida de haber estado las compuertas de todas las salidas del pantano abiertas, con lo que se hubiera evitado el derrumbe del cuerpo central de la presa. La justicia declaró que existió un incumplimiento de la normativa de explotación.
> 
> El Alto Tribunal desestimó el argumento del Estado de que la catástrofe fue provocada por «fuerza mayor» y confirmó una actuación estatal negligente, puesta de manifiesto ante la insuficiencia de las medidas de inspección, gestión y conservación. Los daños imputables al desmoronamiento de la presa se ocasionaron por la sobreelevación del nivel del agua producida por la onda de rotura de la presa, especialmente en el margen izquierdo del río Xúquer (1.155 Ha.). Los daños se hubieran evitado, en parte, si no se hubiera producido el desmoronamiento de la presa, al haber funcionado correctamente los mecanismos de apertura de las compuertas y se hubieran cumplido los deberes de vigilancia, control y salvamento.
> 
> La sentencia civil del Tribunal Supremo, que fue ganada por la asociación de Carcaixent y que ha sido la más beneficiosa de cuantas soluciones se han arbitrado para los damnificados de Tous, considera probado que existió una vulneración de las normas de conservación y mantenimiento de la presa y por ello condenó al Estado. Según las conclusiones a las que llegó el tribunal, no se hallaba en condiciones de funcionamiento el desagüe de fondo que, al menos, desde unos veinte días antes, estaba siendo reparado o debía serlo para que funcionasen las válvulas de los motores o mecanismos sitos en la cámara instalada dentro de la obra de la presa.
> 
> Los dos grupos electrógenos que había en la presa y que desde hacía tiempo estaban inutilizados por averías y era precisa su reparación en los talleres, fueron sustituidos por un único grupo electrógeno de 80 kilovatios. Dicho grupo electrógeno fue instalado en la torre donde estaban situados los mandos accionadores de los mecanismos del desagüe de fondo, torre situada en la parte interior del vaso de la presa a la altura de la cota 88 y lejos de las compuertas del aliviadero de superficie. El agua embalsada ya había superado esa cota a las 8 horas del día 20 de octubre.
> 
> Las tres compuertas del aliviadero de superficie no tuvieron sus mecanismos en perfecto estado de funcionamiento, por lo que no podían ser abiertas manualmente y los motores de accionamiento de dichas compuertas sólo tuvieron disponible, como única fuente de energía, la eléctrica que suministraba la compañía Hidroeléctrica, sin la existencia de un sistema alternativo de energía eléctrica susceptible de ser utilizado de inmediato, dado que el único grupo electrógeno existente en la presa estaba instalado en otro lugar.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com/especiale...6_12_2289.html

----------

F. Lázaro (16-feb-2015),FEDE (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (16-feb-2015),JMTrigos (16-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Y todavía tengo en el recuerdo aquella catastrofe.... madre mia.. :Frown:

----------


## Jonasino

El 11 de agosto de 1979 se produjon el desbordamiento y posterior destrucción de esta presa sobre el rio Machhu en el  estado de Gujarat en la India.
Como consecuencia se produjeron importantes daños en la ciudad de Morbi, cinco kilómetros aguas abajo de la presa.
Al parecer el fallo se debió a una riada de 16.000m3/s cuando el aliviadero estaba calculado para un máximo de 5.500.
El número de muertos y desaparecidos oscila según fuentes entre 2000 y 25.000 ostentando el dudoso honor de figurar por ello en el Guinness.
Además de la destrucción directa que produjo, impidió durante mucho tiempo el cultivo de las tierras de labor, aumentando la pobreza de esta zona.
La presa ha sido recientemente reconstruida.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La rotura de una presa en Iowa pone al borde del desastre a cientos de personas
> Las lluvias torrenciales y las temperaturas tórridas provocan daños millonarios en Estados Unidos
> 
> Una brecha de diez metros provocó la rotura de la presa del lago Delhi.
>  Las fuertes lluvias registradas durante toda la semana pasada en el estado de Iowa, en la región central de Estados Unidos, provocaron se abriera un agujero de unos diez metros en la pared de la presa del lago Delhi, lo que desencadenó su rotura y la inundación de las zonas próximas el pasado domingo. La presa estaba situada a unos 72 kilómetros de Cedar Rapids, la segunda mayor ciudad de este estado americano, y fue construida en los años 20 del siglo pasado para que la zona turística que hay allí tuviera un lago artificial.
> Debido a que las zonas aledañas estaban pobladas, el gobernador de Iowa pidió ayuda a la Guardia Nacional para que auxiliaran en las tareas de emergencias de las zonas afectadas, entre ellas, el desalojo de la cientos de habitantes de varias comunidades cercanas.
> La población más afectada fue la de Hopkinton, situada junto a la presa, y cuyos habitantes sólo contaron con unos pocos minutos para abandonar sus hogares después de comenzar a escuchar las sirenas que les alertaban de la posible tragedia que se avecinaba, ya que el agua había comenzado a rodear sus viviendas. La rapidez en los desalojos preventivos tuvo su recompensa: no hubo una sola víctima mortal.
> La rotura se produjo debido a que se registraron lluvias inusualmente copiosas para la temporada estival y, entre otros efectos, provocó que el río Maquoketa se desbordara creciendo un metro más que su nivel histórico más alto, que se registró en el año 2004.
> La fractura de diez metros vació casi totalmente el lago de 15 kilómetros de largo y causó millones de dólares en daños, especialmente en unas 900 casas y cabañas de recreo en las orillas del «Delphi Lake». Las labores de limpieza de la zona continúan todavía debido a los grandes destrozos registrados en la zona del siniestro. Esas labores tuvieron que detenerse a principio de semana debido a que las lluvias continuaban siendo demasiado intensas.




Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com/sucesos/2...as/726467.html

----------

HUESITO (30-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exactamente, fue en el 2010, una pasada:




Saludos. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (30-mar-2015),Jonasino (30-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora está así:




Saludos. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (30-mar-2015),Jonasino (30-mar-2015),titobcn (30-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El sábado 25 de abril de 1998 4.600 hectáreas de la cuenca del río Guadiamar en Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) amanecieron cubiertas de aguas ácidas y lodos procedentes de desechos que se almacenaban en una balsa minera explotada por la multinacional sueca Boliden. La rotura de la presa vertió 4,5 millones de hectómetros cúbicos de desechos con una alta concentración de cinc y arsénico, puro veneno para la tierra, la vegetación y la fauna de la zona. Pero las dimensiones del desastre podían multiplicarse si el vertido corría río abajo y llegaba al Parque Nacional de Doñana, hogar o zona de paso de decenas de especies protegidas.
> 
> Evitar que el vertido tocase Doñana se convirtió en la principal misión de las administraciones y obligó al PP (entonces en el Gobierno central) y al PSOE (en la Junta de Andalucía) a aparcar sus pugnas políticas y trabajar mano a mano. Se construyeron tres diques con los que se consiguió desviar el cauce del río y alejar del parque natural las aguas contaminadas. Después, vinieron más de tres años de trabajo para retirar el lodo y limpiar las tierras contaminadas, una labor en la que las administraciones se dejaron guiar por un comité de científicos. Y, por último, una tarea no menos compleja: regenerar ambiental y económicamente la zona.
> 
> 
> La recuperación ambiental supuso hacer del valle afectado un corredor verde que en el año 2001 fue declarado zona forestal y en 2003 quedó incluido en la Red de Espacios Naturales Protegidos de Andalucía. Pero el vertido se había llevado también por delante más de 200 fincas agrarias y la actividad minera que sustentaba buena parte de la economía de Aznalcóllar y su comarca. La meta que se propusieron las administraciones fue convertir el paisaje del desastre ecológico en el estandarte del desarrollo sostenible.
> 
> Los antiguos terrenos de la mina acogen ahora el Parque de Actividades Medioambientales de Andalucía, la mayor concentración nacional de empresas dedicadas a actividades vinculadas al medio ambiente, como plantas de reciclaje e instalaciones de energía fotovoltaica.
> 
> Los proyectos ya en marcha o comprometidos suponen una inversión cercana a los 40 millones de euros. Mucho más, alrededor de 240 millones, costó a las administraciones frenar el vertido y reparar sus consecuencias. Pero la empresa Boliden sigue, 10 años después, sin pagar ni un euro de aquella inversión y las administraciones continúan a la espera de que se resuelva el contencioso abierto contra los bienes de la empresa en Suecia.








Fuente: El Pais

----------

HUESITO (31-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

He encontrado un video interesantisimo de National Geographic sobre el desastre de Vajont.
Lástima que sea un poco largo, pero merece la pena.
Lo pongo en dos post.




Fuente: NG

----------


## Jonasino

Segunda parte del video

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Después de ver los dos interesantísimos videos, me quedo con la escena en la que se relata como el ingeniero Müller (creo que se llamaba así) instala cuatro piezómetros y al ver que uno le da una altura de agua superior al nivel del embalse y, por tanto, indica que existe la capa de arcilla que hubiera anulado el proyecto, lo que hace es suponer que ese piezómetro está estropeado.
Su ego, no le permitía que las pruebas le contradijeran. Típico.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Después de ver los dos interesantísimos videos, me quedo con la escena en la que se relata como el ingeniero Müller (creo que se llamaba así) instala cuatro piezómetros y al ver que uno le da una altura de agua superior al nivel del embalse y, por tanto, indica que existe la capa de arcilla que hubiera anulado el proyecto, lo que hace es suponer que ese piezómetro está estropeado.
> Su ego, no le permitía que las pruebas le contradijeran. Típico.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hombre, Miguel, veo que te has tragado los dos videos. Yo al principio dudé en colgarlos por lo de los 45 minutos de duración, pero cuando los veía me iban interesando cada vez más.
Por cierto, cuando dices lo de "típico" ¿te refieres a la forma de ser de los ingenieros? Ay,ay,ay.....

----------


## HUESITO

Yo tambien los he visto y por lo mismo que tu dices, conforme avanza el documental, mas te enganchas.
Respecto a lo que comenta Miguel del Típico, pues tengo que decir que de todo hay en la vid del señor pero en aquellos tiempos , un ingeniero, era y se lo creia, todo un señor. El ego debía ser mas bien alto...  :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (20-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hombre, Miguel, veo que te has tragado los dos videos. Yo al principio dudé en colgarlos por lo de los 45 minutos de duración, pero cuando los veía me iban interesando cada vez más.
> Por cierto, cuando dices lo de "típico" ¿te refieres a la forma de ser de los ingenieros? Ay,ay,ay.....


No olvides que duermo con una, y a veces saca el ego. Aunque si lee esto, que lo lee a veces, lo mismo tengo que dormir con los perros...
A los médicos les pasa lo mismo. Siempre habrá excepciones, como en todo.

Sí, me los he visto, aunque ya los había visto antes, es un documental bastante bueno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (20-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Yo tambien los he visto y por lo mismo que tu dices, conforme avanza el documental, mas te enganchas.
> Respecto a lo que comenta Miguel del Típico, pues tengo que decir que de todo hay en la vid del señor pero en aquellos tiempos , un ingeniero, era y se lo creia, todo un señor. El ego debía ser mas bien alto... 
> Un saludo.


Desde luego yo ya no pillé esa época.

----------


## titobcn

Interesante reportaje, y como dice HUESITO conforme avanza te vas enganchando.

----------

Jonasino (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El desastre de Torrejón
> El viernes 22 de octubre de 1965, a las 9,30 de la mañana, una noticia corrió como reguero de pólvora por toda la nación: un grave accidente en la presa que se construía en el pueblo cacereño de Torrejór el Rubio. Aproximadamente 70 muertos y la pérdida de varios cientos de millones de pesetas fueron las conclusiones finales del suceso. Con anterioridad, las más peregrinas divagaciones y especulaciones se hicieron sobre el alcance del accidente. El final, el triste final, todavía retumba en la mente de los que vivieron tan dramáticos momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> La presa de Torrejón el Rubio la construía la empresa "Agromán" para Hidroeléctrica Española, y en ella trabajaban más de 4.000 obreros. La presa, situada sobre el río Tajo, en su confluencia con el Tiétar, era única en Europa por un sistema de enlace de aguas abajo con el pantano de Alcántara y aguas arriba con el de Valdecañas, para hacer trasvases de unos a otros.
> 
> La tromba de agua inundó el túnel
> El accidente se produjo al ceder la rejilla de una de las compuertas del aliviadero y precipitarse la tromba de agua sobre el lecho seco del rio, donde trabajaban aproximadamente 400 obreros. En breves segundos el cauce del rio subió como la espuma, alcanzando cotas de altura nunca vistas y aumentando el caudal conforme el agua discurría violentamente por el muro reventado. En el túnel inundado se encontraban trabajando 50 obreros que quedaron aprisionados y con escasas posibilidades de rescate. A otros, la tromba de agua les sorprendió en el lecho seco del río, aunque éstos, al estar al aire libre, a duras penas pudieron ponerse a salvo. Las máquinas, tractores, turbinas y herramientas de trabajo quedaron inmediatamente sepultados bajo los miles de metros cúbicos de agua desalojados.
> ...




NOTA: Existe otro hilo en el foro, iniciado por JMTrigos en el subforo del Tajo donde se dan detalles de esta catástrofe

----------

HUESITO (09-jun-2015),JMTrigos (08-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> En la isla de Gran tuvo lugar el 21 de febrero de 1934 la rotura
> de la Presa de Granadillar. La causa principal fue la cimentación y el terreno.
> Tras dos años de sequía la Presa de Granadillar sufrió una rotura súbita al llenarse por 
> primera vez el 21 de febrero de 1934. Las aguas discurrieron violentamente por el Barranco 
> del Toscón destruyendo por completo el Puente de La Hoya de la carretera que desde Las 
> Palmas conduce a la Villa de Teror, así como varias casas de mayordomos y algunas fincas 
> de plataneras, falleciendo ocho personas entre adultos y niños. Se la conoció entonces 
> como la terrible Catástrofe del Toscón
> Por su interés reproducimos a continuación el 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...AS_CANARIAS%29

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2015),HUESITO (07-nov-2015),perdiguera (07-nov-2015),sergi1907 (06-nov-2015),titobcn (07-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ocurrió en Italia en 1935 y causó más de cien muertes.






> La Presa de Molare estaba, y está, en Piamonte, en el antiguo cauce del torrente Orba. En un principio se utilizó para proporcionar agua a la población de Luguria, pero tras muchas protestas del resto de los municipios del Valle de Orba, se construyó una hidroeléctrica a favor de estos municipios, que empezó a funcionar en 1925.
> 
> Más tarde se descubrió que el agua se podía desbordar y verterse en los meandros del torrente Orba aguas debajo del dique principal, llamado Bric Zerbino. Para incrementar el nivel del embalse, se proyectó la construcción de un nuevo dique, el llamado Sella Zerbino, el cual fue diseñado y construido de forma muy improvisada sin realizarse previamente las investigaciones geológicas adecuadas. Éste cerraba un puerto o depresión en la divisoria de la izquierda.
> 
> La presa principal era de gravedad, tenia 47 m de altura y un ancho en coronación de 6 m. Es un dique semicircular de 200 m de radio y con un talud de agua arriba de 0,05 m y agua abajo mayor de 0,8 m. En cambio, la presa secundaria era rectilínea con 15 m de altura y 3,30 m de ancho en la coronación, 0,05 de talud de agua arriba y 0,55 de agua abajo. Ambas estaban apoyadas sobre rocas formadas por serpentina.
> 
>  Las disposiciones de desagüe superficiales y profundas eran:
> 
>     12 sifones automáticos en la presa principal de 2 por 3 m de sección que estaban situados en la coronación, con una capacidad de evacuación normal de 500 m3/s.
> ...


Dirección del video: http://photopeach.com/album/1739ugm

Fuente: http://www.eoi.es/blogs/adolfinacruz...esa-de-molare/

----------

JMTrigos (09-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> 14/11/2016 | Europa Press
> Temas
> Nueva Zelanda |
> Inundaciones
> 
> Las autoridades de Nueva Zelanda han alertado este lunes de que una presa de deslizamiento ubicada en el río Clarence se ha visto sobrepasada, urgiendo a los residentes que se encuentran río abajo que se dirijan "inmediatamente" a zonas altas.
> 
> Los servicios de emergencia de Marlborough han afirmado a través de su cuenta en la red social Twitter que "un gran cuerpo de agua se dirige río abajo" tras el suceso.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/nueva-z...nan-evacuacion

----------

embalses al 100% (19-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),HUESITO (16-nov-2016),Los terrines (16-nov-2016),perdiguera (16-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: IAgua (http://www.iagua.es/blogs/jaime-j-go...naria-canarias)

----------

embalses al 100% (10-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),JMTrigos (10-ene-2017),Los terrines (09-ene-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que la presa está mal construida, por lo que aprecio en las secciones rotas.
Es una presa de gravedad, construida con relleno de hormigón basto, y protegido por unos mampuestos.
Hay una máxima que dice que la anchura de la presa ha de ser un tercio de la altura, cosa que no parece cumplirse aquí.
Además parece que el contacto muro terreno está mal resuelto.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),frfmfrfm (03-jun-2017),Jonasino (10-ene-2017),Los terrines (09-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo que mas me gusta del foro es poder aprender de los que saben.
Gracias perdiguera

----------


## Jonasino

Lo siento, está en inglés y encima incompleto:



Fuente: IAgua

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),Los terrines (10-ene-2017),perdiguera (14-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> En agosto de 1975 el derrumbe de la presa de Banqiao, en el área central de China, por las lluvias torrenciales que dejó a su paso el tifón Nina, supuso la mayor catástrofe de la historia en accidentes de este tipo. El suceso fue ocultado al mundo durante las dos décadas posteriores.
> 
> Más de 26.000 personas fallecieron de forma directa por la avenida provocada por el colapso de la presa y, según diversas estimaciones, entre 165.000 y 200.000 más morirían de hambre y enfermedades en los meses posteriores. Hasta 11 millones de personas se vieron afectadas y cerca de 6 millones de casas quedaron destruidas o seriamente dañadas.
> 
> La presa de Banqiao, construida en el rio Ru, en la provincia china de Henan entró en funcionamiento en 1952. Con una altura de 24,5 metros, estaba construida con materiales sueltos: piedras, gravas, arenas, limos y arcillas. Tenía una capacidad de 492 millones de metros cúbicos, el 75 por ciento destinado a la laminación de avenidas, es decir, para regular el caudal creciente que llegaba a su embalse asociado y, por consiguiente, prevenir los desbordamientos. Era parte de un gran proyecto para el control de las graves inundaciones que afectaban a esta parte del país de forma cíclica y para la producción de energía eléctrica.
> 
> Desde el principio se hicieron evidentes fallos estructurales que necesitaron de la participación de expertos de la extinta URSS. Al tratarse de una presa de gravedad, era indispensable una buena cimentación capaz de resistir las cargas que se transmitían al terreno: las propias del peso de la estructura y las derivadas de la fuerza que ejercía el caudal sobre el muro -presión hidrostática-. Además, los estribos o empotramientos del dique en sus fijaciones laterales no eran suficientemente consistentes y habían aparecido grietas. Aprovechando los trabajos de refuerzo se recreció la coronación de la presa en tres metros, concluyendo los responsables que el nuevo diseño haría invulnerable su estructura, otorgándole el sobrenombre de dique de hierro.
> El hidrólogo chino Chen Xing recomendó aumentar a doce los aliviaderos por los que rebosara el excedente de agua, en lugar de los cinco proyectados, debido fundamentalmente a la ausencia de datos hidrológicos de la serie histórica. Fatalmente, su propuesta no sería atendida por las autoridades. Tampoco se tuvieron en cuenta que los desagües de fondo, destinados a mantener una circulación continua del agua -que hoy se denomina caudal ecológico- y permitir el rápido vaciado del embalse en caso de emergencia podrían colmarse por los sedimentos, como así ocurrió.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.survivaldigital.com/notic...-de-henan.html

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (15-mar-2017),JMTrigos (03-jun-2017),perdiguera (03-jun-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Aqui un resumen en Pravda nada menos:

http://www.pravdareport.com/society/...m_disasters-0/

Lo siento, está en inglés

Fuente: La indicada

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),frfmfrfm (03-jun-2017),HUESITO (03-jun-2017),JMTrigos (03-jun-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Un poco larga pero con temas muy interesantes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgoTSKapvU

(y en español)

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (25-jun-2017),perdiguera (25-jun-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Puerto RicoPresa de Guajataca



> Más de 70.000 habitantes recibieron órdenes de evacuar una zona del noroeste de Puerto Rico por un fallo en una represa que puede causar "inundaciones súbitas" en el área, en el último capítulo de la saga de calamidades provocadas por el huracán María.
> 
> El Servicio Nacional de Meteorología anunció el viernes que las municipalidades de Isabela y Quebradillas padecían inundaciones súbitas por un fallo en la presa de Guajataca.
> 
> "Todas las áreas alrededor del río Guajataca deben desalojar AHORA. Sus vidas corren PELIGRO", escribió el NWS. Poco después, el gobernador Ricardo Rosselló ordenó desalojar a los más de 70.000 habitantes que viven en el área.
> 
> Puerto Rico todavía batallaba el viernes con las peligrosas inundaciones provocadas por las lluvias del huracán María, que atravesó la isla el miércoles dejándola además sin energía eléctrica, sin agua potable e incomunicada. Trece personas murieron y unas 700 han sido rescatadas desde entonces, informó el gobernador a la cadena CNN en la mañana del viernes: "Parte de la isla carece de comunicaciones, así que lo que tenemos son algunas evaluaciones preliminares que dan cuenta de 13 muertos en esta coyuntura".
> 
> Más tarde, el Departamento de Salud Pública informó que hay seis muertos confirmados, y que 13 es una cifra extraoficial. El huracán, ahora de categoría 3 -tras llegar a la máxima de 5- ha dejado en total 33 muertos a su paso por el Caribe: a los de Puerto Rico, se suman dos víctimas en Guadalupe, 15 en Dominica y tres en Haití. Pero es en Puerto Rico, un territorio autónomo estadounidense con 3,4 millones de habitantes, donde la situación es más grave.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...52d8b45c0.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como el agua siga comiéndose el muro...

----------


## Jonasino

Impresionantes imagenes
https://mundo.sputniknews.com/americ...olombia-video/
Fuente: Sputniknews.com

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jul-2018),HUESITO (22-may-2018),JMTrigos (21-may-2018),perdiguera (21-may-2018)

----------


## Jonasino

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xojINleMZmk

Fuente: El Colombiano You Tube

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jul-2018),HUESITO (22-may-2018),JMTrigos (21-may-2018)

----------


## Jonasino

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses...04967755837440
Fuente:https://mundo.sputniknews.com/asia/2...consecuencias/

----------

HUESITO (25-jul-2018),perdiguera (25-jul-2018),sergi1907 (26-jul-2018)

----------


## Jonasino

El río de lodo generado tras la ruptura del dique arrasó diversas viviendas, vehículos y objetos que encontró a su paso. 






> Unas 200 personas pueden estar desaparecidas por la rotura este viernes de una represa que contenía residuos minerales de la compañía Vale, la mayor productora mundial de hierro, según el Cuerpo de Bomberos del estado brasileño de Minas Gerais. Según fuentes oficiales, el accidente habría causado la muerte de 7 personas.
> 
> Una de las represas de la Vale en jurisdicción de Brumadinho, en el municipio de Minas Gerais (sudeste de Brasil), se rompió este viernes y un río de lodo destruyó algunas casas próximas a un poblado vecino, pero las autoridades no han confirmado hasta ahora si ha habido víctimas mortales. De acuerdo con el Cuerpo de Bomberos, cuatro personas han sido atendidas hasta ahora en hospitales públicos por heridas causadas por el vertido, pero su estado es estable.
> 
> El presidente de Brasil, el ultraderechista Jair Bolsonaro, quien tiene previsto visitar el lugar de la tragedia este sábado, afirmó que la mayor preocupación del Gobierno en este momento es atender a las eventuales víctimas de la "grave tragedia". El Ejecutivo creó además de un gabinete de crisis sobre la situación y afirmó "que todas las medidas posibles están siendo tomadas" ante la gravedad de los hechos. Según mostraron las imágenes de televisión, el río de lodo generado tras la ruptura del dique arrasó diversas viviendas, vehículos y objetos que encontró a su paso. La minera Vale, la mayor exportadora de hierro del mundo, admitió que el accidente puede haber causado víctimas. "Había empleados en le área administrativa, que fue afectada por los residuos, indicando la posibilidad, aún no confirmada, de víctimas", informó el gigante minero en un comunicado. El incidente se produce tres años después de que la rotura de los diques de la minera Samarco, controlada por Vale y BHP Billiton, provocara la mayor catástrofe ambiental de Brasil, que causó 19 muertos por un vertido de residuos minerales también en el estado de Minas Gerais. La tragedia de entonces generó una ola de siete millones de metros cúbicos de residuos minerales (níquel, sílice y hierro), mezclada con otros 55 millones de metros cúbicos de agua.
> 
> El presidente ejecutivo de la compañía Vale, Fabio Schvartsman, ha detallado que dos tercios de los cerca de 300 trabajadores de una mina de hierro están desaparecidos después de que el torrente de lodo atravesara la cafetería a la hora del almuerzo.
> 
> Así, ha indicado que la presa en la mina Feijao tenía una capacidad de dos millones de metros cúbicos y estaba siendo desmantelada, al tiempo que ha señalado que es muy pronto para determinar las causas del suceso.
> ...


Fuente: https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...cidos_1784634/

----------

F. Lázaro (26-ene-2019),JMTrigos (27-ene-2019),perdiguera (28-ene-2019),sergi1907 (03-may-2019)

----------


## lorena9

El uso creciente del espacio en regiones de montaña asociado al turismo y a las actividades deportivas, comporta una concurrencia inusitada en áreas de marcada inestabilidad. Las nuevas vías de comunicación y núcleos urbanos se extienden por lugares en los que los deslizamientos, desprendimientos y otros movimientos ocurren con relativa frecuencia, aumentando así el riesgo para las personas e instalaciones. Por este motivo, el número de incidencias aisladas aumenta año tras año

----------


## perdiguera

No necesariamente toda obra en zonas altas de montaña con problemas de deslizamientos o desprendimientos tiene que ser peligrosa. Si haces los estudios previos correctamente, interpretas bien los resultados y aplicas las soluciones dadas por los estudios correctamente, no debería haber mayor problema.

----------

Jonasino (04-mar-2022)

----------


## lorena9

Desde que la humanidad ha empezado a ejercer un efecto significativo sobre los ecosistemas (pongamos unos 10 000 años) son muchas las especies que han desaparecido directa o indirectamente por nuestra causa. Las cifras que se barajan con los grupos más conocidos (como mamíferos, aves o anfibios) sugieren que estamos lejos de ese 75 %, pero en algunos grupos los porcentajes de especies amenazadas de extinción (especies que previsiblemente desaparecerán en un futuro próximo) se acercan al 50 %.

----------

